# I'm a beginner with FreeBSD



## phall_chetra (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi All

Please kindly give me some guide about beginning study FreeBSD

Thanks


----------



## ath0 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey!

What about http://www.freebsd.org/docs.html ?

regards
ath0


----------



## phall_chetra (Oct 1, 2012)

hey
I am not understand about Virtual Console point?
I already install FreeBSD and log on with user root but I do not understand with the command on The Console point in document(http://www.freebsd.org/docs.html), please explain me about this point.

thanks
regards


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2012)

Handbook: Chapter 4 UNIX Basics


----------



## phall_chetra (Oct 2, 2012)

hey
i do not understand about the MOTD below:


4.2.3 Multiple Consoles

Running UNIX commands in one console is fine, but FreeBSD can run many programs at once. Having one console where commands can be typed would be a bit of a waste when an operating system like FreeBSD can run dozens of programs at the same time. This is where â€œvirtual consolesâ€ can be very helpful.

FreeBSD can be configured to present you with many different virtual consoles. You can switch from one of them to any other virtual console by pressing a couple of keys on your keyboard. Each console has its own different output channel, and FreeBSD takes care of properly redirecting keyboard input and monitor output as you switch from one virtual console to the next.

Special key combinations have been reserved by FreeBSD for switching consoles[3]. You can use Alt-F1, Alt-F2, through Alt-F8 to switch to a different virtual console in FreeBSD.

As you are switching from one console to the next, FreeBSD takes care of saving and restoring the screen output. The result is an â€œillusionâ€ of having multiple â€œvirtualâ€ screens and keyboards that you can use to type commands for FreeBSD to run. The programs that you launch on one virtual console do not stop running when that console is not visible. They continue running when you have switched to a different virtual console.

please make me easy to understand.
thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 2, 2012)

One keyboard and monitor act like several consoles at the same time.  Press Alt-F1 (the Alt key and the F1 key) to switch to the first, Alt-F2 to switch to the second, and so on.


----------



## niellusNL (Nov 7, 2012)

http://nostarch.com/abs_bsd2.htm.

Good book, even though it's for an older version!


----------



## phall_chetra (Nov 8, 2012)

this link cannot donwload
http://nostarch.com/abs_bsd2.htm


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2012)

Link works fine, there's nothing to download.

Same book at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Absolute-Free...d=1352377489&sr=8-1&keywords=absolute+freebsd


----------

